# SportDog SD-825 vs Easy Educator EZ-900



## bhepper (Mar 10, 2015)

Am in the market for a new e-collar after losing my SportDog SD-800 transmitter (don't ask) out in the field and have looked at the two collars listed in the thread title.

I can get the SD-825 for ~$169 as they will 'give' me a coupon for 20% off for being a previous owner.

The EZ-900 can be had for ~$179 online from what I can find so far. No local dealers in my area (South Dakota) so online only.

With no way of looking at the EZ-900 does anyone have experience with both? The SD-800 worked great while I had it but if the EZ-900 offers more I will take a leap of faith.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Check http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Technologies-WF-1200TS-(waterfowl-waterproof)

and do a search on them. Worth a look.


----------



## bhepper (Mar 10, 2015)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Check (previous post, I can't post URL's yet)
> 
> and do a search on them. Worth a look.


I had seen that post thanks. Sent him a message for some input.

I did some searching but since the Educator's (Easy & Pro) are fairly new there really isn't much for user input out there.


----------



## bhepper (Mar 10, 2015)

They are sending me a demo unit of the Easy Educator EZ-900. Will post my thoughts after programming and use.


----------



## Boomer777 (May 8, 2015)

How did you like your E collar 900? Where did you see it for 179? There are no dealers in my area either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amvaneyk (Jun 25, 2012)

Let me know how you like the EZ-900


----------

